# 2012 2500 Denali HD Duramax - Needs a plow



## BrShan01 (Oct 11, 2012)

I purchased my pickup at the beginning of the summer and recently purchased a new home with about 7500sq/ft of driveway. I am entertaining the idea of mounting a plow but this is my daily driver as well as my tow vehicle for racing in the summer.

Few questions - 
Would you put a plow on this truck or purchase an ATV or the like with a plow?
How difficult would it be to remove the plow mount? I plan to replace my air dam with a non denali piece for the winter months then switch back.
Would it be worth spending money on a commercial type plow with intent of picking up some extra work over the winter or is the wear/tare not worth it for this rig?
Is there any way of telling whether or not I have a plow prep pack?
Is there any other info I should know before mounting a plow to this truck?


----------



## Plow More (May 26, 2009)

I personally would not put a plow on a newer chevy with the ifs, especially after i saw the thread saying you have to gusset the frame in order to prevent it from cracking. Front end is just to weak to hold up to much on those chevys. They need to go with a solid axle like the other two big truck manufacturers


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

The truck will basically hold any plow you wish to put on it. Personally I would just put a plow in my atv for your just your driveway but if your thinking about picking up some extra work you have a highly capable truck that was made for plowing.


----------



## chevymanz28 (Aug 21, 2012)

*plow on denali*

BrShan01,

I work for a company that owns several car dealerships including a Buick/GMC Store. I have spoken to a couple engineers from GM on this subject, That truck will carry and handle a properly sized plow with now problem. However, you must be certain it has the plow prep package. There are several wheel and tire packages for the denali. The plow prep package has a certain rim and tire combo that is rated for the extra weight.


----------



## 92teg92 (Nov 12, 2009)

i would say the 2011 and up gm HDs can handle just about anything....

mine with the duramax, not a denali however... just an SLT....58k sticker was enough for me payup

ps: no suspension adjustment either....


----------



## 92teg92 (Nov 12, 2009)

also, to the OP...im not sure how much different the denali is from my front air dam, but i can snap some pictures for you if you like in summer mode.

the chin spoiler can actually fit back on under the mounts, i chose not to this summer though.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Plow More;1499409 said:


> I personally would not put a plow on a newer chevy with the ifs, especially after i saw the thread saying you have to gusset the frame in order to prevent it from cracking. Front end is just to weak to hold up to much on those chevys. They need to go with a solid axle like the other two big truck manufacturers


You clearly have no idea what your talking about, everything changed on the 11'+


----------



## 2005_Sierra (Aug 7, 2009)

Plow More;1499409 said:


> I personally would not put a plow on a newer chevy with the ifs, especially after i saw the thread saying you have to gusset the frame in order to prevent it from cracking. Front end is just to weak to hold up to much on those chevys. They need to go with a solid axle like the other two big truck manufacturers


Yea the 6K FAWR in these 3/4 ton trucks is just not enough  better get a ford with a heavier axle....oh wait....its the same rating but on an IFS, yea thatd be terrible

To 92teg92, can you post pics of your front spoiler


----------



## 92teg92 (Nov 12, 2009)

Ill snap some pictures in the morning. Not much will show up in the dark


----------



## JK-Plow (Feb 10, 2008)

I talked with a Buick GMC truck salesman last year about putting a plow on a non-plow package Denali 2500. The salesman had to check, but told me that I could put any plow on the truck. However, it could not be used for commercial plowing. I had asked about a Boss V-plow at the time. Also the front air dam is the same on all GMC 3/4 trucks. If you don't want the mount on the front of the truck during the summer, then I would go with an ATV to plow your driveway. Any non-plow package trucks with a plow on it, may not get covered under the warranty. It all depends on the dealership you have the service done at. If your dealership has no problem with you putting a plow on your truck, then you shouldn't have a problem. But if the dealership says you need a plow prep package, then they will not cover you under a warranty.


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

Your truck will be fine. I have a 2008 chevy 2500 with a duramax and i run a western wideout. Thats a very heavy plow and it handles fine. FYI, western ultramoutn has a very slim lined mount that goes on the truck. In the summer, you can barely see mine. You bought a $65,000 truck. Just buy a new plow and dont mess around. Pm me if you want details on plow mount and how it looks on truck.


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

Plow More;1499409 said:


> I personally would not put a plow on a newer chevy with the ifs, especially after i saw the thread saying you have to gusset the frame in order to prevent it from cracking. Front end is just to weak to hold up to much on those chevys. They need to go with a solid axle like the other two big truck manufacturers


If I wanted a pos that had the suspension of a log, I would have bought one. My truck rides like a car and handles any plow I put on it.


----------



## BrShan01 (Oct 11, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the replies, if someone has a pic of a denali trim with a plow mount that would be awesome. Also, do different brand plows require different amounts of cutting on the front end? I'm looking for the least amount of modification to this truck but want a quality blade mostly for driveways, potentially a lot or two over time.

@JD Dave - I don't currently have an ATV so I'm either going out to pick up a new outlander or king quad or putting a plow on the 2500. I'm just having a hard time making a decision, I was told it will take about 2 hours to plow this on an ATV so I was leaning towards putting a blade on the truck.

@Plow More
I appreciate the concern but if your ford can handle it, I'm sure the GM's will do just fine.
Frame Strength Test:


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Plow More;1499409 said:


> I personally would not put a plow on a newer chevy with the ifs, especially after i saw the thread saying you have to gusset the frame in order to prevent it from cracking.


That was some of the OLDER trucks that need gussets, and that depended on the weight of the plow and the amount it was used. The New (+2011) have different frames and suspensions and have retained the superior turning radius to the Fords (Dodges turn even better)


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

Id rather spend 25 dollars making gussets to make sure there will never be a problem with the frame. How much is it to keep a 6 leaker from blowing head gaskets? Or a 7.3 from the oil pan rotting?


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

Western ultramount will will have the least modifications. I didn't cut anything on my truck. But i dont have a Denali.


----------



## Plow More (May 26, 2009)

Triple L;1499453 said:


> You clearly have no idea what your talking about, everything changed on the 11'+


I did not know that. Didnt know they changed



2005_Sierra;1499491 said:


> Yea the 6K FAWR in these 3/4 ton trucks is just not enough  better get a ford with a heavier axle....oh wait....its the same rating but on an IFS, yea thatd be terrible
> 
> To 92teg92, can you post pics of your front spoiler


Was i cutting down chevy and trying to tell him ford was better? I dont see that anywhere in my post.



brad96z28;1499634 said:


> If I wanted a pos that had the suspension of a log, I would have bought one. My truck rides like a car and handles any plow I put on it.


Wow. Get defensive much?



basher;1499682 said:


> That was some of the OLDER trucks that need gussets, and that depended on the weight of the plow and the amount it was used. The New (+2011) have different frames and suspensions and have retained the superior turning radius to the Fords (Dodges turn even better)


Thank you for the clarification! It does much more good than the cut downs like a few of the previous posters did. I did not know this about the newer chevys.



brad96z28;1499705 said:


> Id rather spend 25 dollars making gussets to make sure there will never be a problem with the frame. How much is it to keep a 6 leaker from blowing head gaskets? Or a 7.3 from the oil pan rotting?


When was i raving that he should get a ford and how bad the chevys are? Jeez guy im just trying to warn the op of what it takes to put a plow on an ifs chevy. I have admitted that i didnt know they addressed and fixed the issue on the 2011 and up trucks.

You chevy guys get defensive quick which turned out as cluttered thread for the op to try and decipher what is actually good info.


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

Oh yes your statement was a huge help to the op.


----------



## CT-TILEMAN (Jan 3, 2009)

This will be my 6th season plowing with a 2500HD/GMC/Duramax and third season with a sander.

Last time I checked I had not one worn front end part and it handles the plow and sander just fine.

BTW........no cracks in my frame yet.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

IMO buy a cheap yard plow truck. An old beater that sits until its time to plow. Your denali will hold anything and be a dream to plow with but its too nice a truck to cut up the front bumper/air dam to hang a plow off of.

For the price of a new or lightly used plow you can definitely find a plow truck from the 90s in decent shape for $3-4k.


----------



## Plow More (May 26, 2009)

brad96z28;1499753 said:


> Oh yes your statement was a huge help to the op.





CT-TILEMAN;1499861 said:


> This will be my 6th season plowing with a 2500HD/GMC/Duramax and third season with a sander.
> 
> Last time I checked I had not one worn front end part and it handles the plow and sander just fine.
> 
> BTW........no cracks in my frame yet.


I dont know much about chevys and plows on them besides what i learned in a thread on this site about a month ago. I was just sharing my knowledge, my bad


----------



## mjlawncare (Jul 17, 2009)

basher;1499682 said:


> That was some of the OLDER trucks that need gussets, and that depended on the weight of the plow and the amount it was used. The New (+2011) have different frames and suspensions and have retained the superior turning radius to the Fords (Dodges turn even better)


that is not true about the turning radius i own a 2013 chevy 3500hd and thats the only thing it lacks is the turning radius i own a 2006 f550 and the ford has a much better turning radius thats the only thing i wasnt impressed with the new chevy


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Don't forget the 550 has the wide front axle allowing better turning then a normal 250-350


----------



## mjlawncare (Jul 17, 2009)

Triple L;1500475 said:


> Don't forget the 550 has the wide front axle allowing better turning then a normal 250-350


that is true


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

mjlawncare;1500461 said:


> that is not true about the turning radius i own a 2013 chevy 3500hd and thats the only thing it lacks is the turning radius i own a 2006 f550 and the ford has a much better turning radius thats the only thing i wasnt impressed with the new chevy


There's my damn in-experience coming though. Did they lose it though wheelbase of front end geometry?


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

When the time comes for me to buy a personal pickup again it will be a newer GM and I'll hang whatever I damn please off the front and I know it'll handle it. I would have done that with the previous generation of them as well though!


----------



## procuts0103 (Oct 2, 2012)

I have a 2005 GMC 2500HD Diesel, with a Fisher Xtreme V 9.6 plow. Been plowing for 7 years with this setup and no front end problems what so ever... Original ball joints and all!! 

I guess it just comes down to the nut behind the wheel! LOL

M


----------



## Adamar (Dec 14, 2011)

I have 2011 GMC 2500 Denali Duramax no plow prep and no problems


----------



## Hotdog1922 (Feb 5, 2011)

I have a 2011 Denali duramax. I did get the plow prep on it just for peace of mind. My dealer did say he would warranty a non plow prep truck if he put the plow on. I went with the fisher 8 1/2 stainless v plow. It too is my main vehicle. Might as well plow in style.


----------



## Silverado10923 (Oct 1, 2010)

I plowed with a 1998 Silverado 1500 with a 7 1/2' Western for 5 seasons, a 2002 Silverado 2500HD with an 8' Boss HD for 9 seasons. I never had to replace anything on the front ends except for rotors.

Now I am working with a 2010 Silverado 2500HD with an 8' Western Pro Plus. Hopefully the same resilience.


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

If I was you I would just leave the truck alone and buy a quad or mule/RTV style machine to use and save the truck.

just my .02
Ian

not mine but got the photo from one of the ps threads. 









Thumbs Up


----------



## Adamar (Dec 14, 2011)

summer trim


----------



## juspayme (Jan 4, 2006)

I have a 2011 hd 2500 chevy, my dealer said the wideout was fine, I have no problems or sag with the unit. 
https://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/386473_222184961193393_14882333_n.jpg


----------



## LHL Inc. (Oct 13, 2008)

Adamar;1504480 said:


> summer trim


I have that same pickup in a 2012, I also have the 20" rims, are those tires very good when plowing? They sure don't have much traction! And with the duramax doesn't it bother you to go so slow in reverse?! Mine seems like it is rapped out at 10 mph!! It wouldn't bother for small lots but I do big commercial lots that unfortunately plowing one way is the only option so you have to back up a ways....


----------



## dpglandscapes (Nov 17, 2010)

I put a new xblade on my 13 Denali I'll get pics on the push plates on the denalis front end


----------



## dpglandscapes (Nov 17, 2010)

There's one side


----------



## dpglandscapes (Nov 17, 2010)

I mean I think they look clean on it


----------



## jvm81 (Jan 4, 2005)

I run boss v plows on our gmc tucks. Have not had an issue yet.


----------

